

Dustcloud Brings a First-Person Shooter Into the Streets, Without the Killing - xilei
http://recode.net/2014/01/03/dustcloud-brings-a-first-person-shooter-into-the-streets-without-the-killing/

======
forgotmycreds
So it's like laser tag that you can easily do out in Streets and carry around?

